# Colo.Models Station bash



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm using some left over parts from the factory.

It will be a station with 10/12 hip roof with modern standing seam roof.
Brick walk way.
Making it up as I go.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, that's my favorite way to do things: making it up as I go along!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I like it, looks good.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like there's a building boom going on along the North Table Creek. Great ideas Marty!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 21 Feb 2010 10:44 AM 
Personally, that's my favorite way to do things: making it up as I go along!









Life sure is a lot more fun making it up as we go along.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Boosting the economy in Neb. Later RJD


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Is a modern standing seam roof one that is not rusty? 
On second thought I put a copper standing seam on my house a while back and it might never rust.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Marty! 

Please keep the pictures coming! 

Are you going to populate the interior? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

May have people inside. 
I also need to make the roof a 5/12 pitch to allow for the brick dormer. 
Standing seam is like most Pizza Hut red roofs. if that helps. 
As for the lights Greg , from the other thread I buy the set of 8 lights with this panel. Has worked good not sure on the info about it. 
it was on sale for $15 for 8 light set. 
The station tho will have a hole in the bottom for drainage and the wires going to the panel out of camera sight. 
Everything I do has the camera eye in mind.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good so far Marty. Where on the layout is it going?


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, looking good! 

Whatever happened to that other station bash you were doing with the 2 virginia falls colorado structures stations kits and the crossing tower (that was configured a different way then the standard kitbash shown) ?? 
http://www.coloradomodel.com/martycozad091.jpg 

Sorry if I missed that thread... 

-Ray


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Ray 
That building turned out just as great. I saw it the last Sept when I was there. He put some lighting in it. It looks great at night .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

roof, no dormer


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Great idea, I have a large station to build as well, and this fits the bill perfectly, thanks 

Ray


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice station Marty. At first glance, I thought you had some dead rats on your workbench, but I see now that they are only scale bison! Always enjoy seeing your projects. 

David Meashey


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Marty!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. I've just been to the Colorado Models website and surprised at how reasonably priced these are. I thought they'd be really expensive.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Torby on 16 Mar 2010 07:40 AM 
Wow. I've just been to the Colorado Models website and surprised at how reasonably priced these are. I thought they'd be really expensive. 

I was surprised at the price when I first saw them too. And they are a great bunch of poeple to deal with too. 


I am thinking of making my own steel buildings and use thier window sets.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I spoke with Bruce, at Colorado Model Structures several weeks ago when I was ordering my Bronner Mining Co. kit. He told me his bring press was borken and was not sure when it would be operational again. So anyone wanting one of the bigger building needs to order ASAP while he still has stock. Reason s came up was that I was going to just wait until the Large Scale show in York next week. At that point that's when he mentioned about the press problem. 

Regards,
Mark


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Marty 
What happened to the dormer?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This project is turning out to be cool.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got it out. 









I still have roof supports to cast and install. 

********no idea why the photo won't come up.??????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

test 








test2


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Failed the test!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2nd test was a photo already up on page one. 
SHAD!!!!!!!


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you want this Marty? Theres other ways to post it than the img tags....hehe Check yer email too..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks Kevin 
I don't know any other way, the old way use to work just fine????? 
thanks 
I did


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty. I was chatting with Bruce about you at ECLSTS (but I'll keep that convo to myself). I picked up one of his new house kits. 

-Brian


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

More great work Marty - I gotta find the other threads!


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Marty Where is this station on your railroad. Looks great and should look good anyplace you put it.

Tom Thornton


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom
I ended up replacing Minersville station.

I think we may have a structure burning party in Sept.
I finally finish the 36 cast brackets.









You can see the lines in the roof and the people have not arrived yet.
Should be a good photo ops place for railfanning.
I see there is a section working sleeping at the left.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

You're going to burn Minersville Station? You will have to make an event out of that one. Count me in if you do. 

Chris


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey wait before you have a fire. I would buy a ticket to win a station like that at your steam up thing in the fall. I think I have some nice pictures of that station and it did not look bad to me.

Someone else can jump in here and get Marty to sell some tickets and give all the money to a good cause.
The new station looks great where it is. Minersville must be a growing town.

Tom Thornton


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 
Do a raffle for some kind of fund raiser or something, and give the model away at you gathering in Sept. 
Dennis


----------

